# Rank your favorite Symphony Composer



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Pick your favorite 5 symphony composers.


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

deleted post, thread will be closed.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

My votes are in no order

Haydn
Beethoven
Mahler
Shostakovich
Vaughan Williams


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Made a mistake and did not pick multiple choice.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Pick your favorite 5 symphony composers.


Did you mean for only one choice in the poll? It is not multiple choice. Anyway my favorite symphony composers is based on my more limited symphonic listening but here is a list:

1. Beethoven
2. Mahler
3. Mendelssohn
4 & 5 Saint-Saëns and Berwald (not sure the order)

The only other symphonies I have really experienced much are Brahms and his would rank #6 at this time for me.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Johnnie Burgess said:


> Made a mistake and did not pick multiple choice.


Get ahold of a moderator and maybe they can fix it?


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Florestan said:


> Get ahold of a moderator and maybe they can fix it?


Started a new one.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess (Aug 30, 2015)

Could this thread be closed?


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Done .


----------

